# Solved: Realtek RTL8185 54M - see connections but can't connect



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi I have in my Dell Latitude C640 PP01L a wireless card called: Realtek RTL8185 54M

The wireless network was working but suddenly (there was no action from my site) it lost the connection. I tried to re-connect but it is not working. I tried to connect from another computer and it is working fine, but with this one is a problem. I can see the wireless networks around me, but I can not connect to them. Can someone tell me how to fix that? 

regards
miniu


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hi welcome to tsg

try deleting the wireless profiles and reconnect and re-enter the password if your wireless is security controlled

what firewall have you on the machine now or at any time in past ?

lets see the following

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, thank you for a quick response. Right now the connection is working again (fixed by itself about 5min ago). But I think it will happens again, so let's wait till that happen and then I try to do your steps to checkout if it's working.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - if its going to be intermittent lets also see the following when its working correctly and then repeat them all when it fails

Lets also see the xirrus as it could be wireless interference and that will give us a picture of the environment

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok it stoped working again. I will do your steps and let you know in a minute


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok while I was doing the steps it start working again, so I made the steps from that, what you have told me to do while it's working. Here are the results:

*{ipconfig /all}*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Dynex
Dynex

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Dynex
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-4B-A3-57
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 5:30:31
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Dynex
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-F7-A7-E9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.64.150
68.87.75.198
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 5:35:16
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 10:14:07 PM
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*{Ping Tests} *

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>ping /all
IP address must be specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>ping 192.168.2.1 /all

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [72.14.204.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.204.99: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.204.99: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.204.99: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.204.99: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 72.14.204.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 20ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 15ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 16ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - so now you have a reference for those tests - now when it disconnects post again 
also an xirrus would be good


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, will do it. Thank you.


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

Screen Shot attached!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks - its not wireless interference based on that xirrus as yours is the only wireless signal - unless another pops up at all 
so we wait for the disconnect 

Although the xirrus is not showing you connected - no IP information


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

because that screenshot is made when I was disconnected. I'm still disconnected and running on ethernet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so we need to see all the tests again when it disconnects - BUT NOT with ethernet cable connected as that will show a connection


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

*{ipconfig /all}*
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-4B-A3-57

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-F7-A7-E9

*{Ping Tests}*
C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Pat>\


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You have no connection to the router at all
Remove wireless profiles and then try and reconnect - you will need to reenter the wireless security passcode -see below

log into the router and remove the wireless security and then try and reconnect 
It maybe a firewall blocking

what firewall have you got on the machine - OR - have ever had on PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

on my other computer the wireless working fine, so I don't think it has something to do with the router. I have no firewall here. I am only using Avast as antyvirus and the normalm firewall from windows xp.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Does you wireless work anywhere else - like coffee shops etc 
I would still remove the security - as that maybe why the PC cannot connect 
what happened with the wireless profiles 

Dell normally supply a lot of software with the PC - has it ever had a security suite on like Norton or Mcafee


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

The computer was formated and a new system is on it. I don't think there was norton or mcafee on it but I'm not sure. I don't have this computer from the beginning. I have it since a month.

My wireless is working only at my home. Nowhere else!

I delete the profile and connect again but still nothing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> My wireless is working only at my home. Nowhere else!


If its working fine at home then it should work elsewhere - what other places are you trying ?


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

I have another laptop running with Vista and the wireless is working fine. Just this computer has a problem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

confused 


> My wireless is working only at my home. Nowhere else!


so is this correct - you have two PC both with wireless - the vista machine works fine but the XP does not work on wireless - but does work on cable - is that correct ?

I would still like you to log into the router - with a PC connected by cable - go to the wireless section and take off the wireless security and see if the XP machine will now connect without requiring security

what happened when you took off the wireless profiles and reconnected to the wireless - did you get prompted for the key and when entered the key what happened


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

> what happened when you took off the wireless profiles and reconnected to the wireless - did you get prompted for the key and when entered the key what happened


It prompt for the password but after that it was doing the same thing (try to connect). Usually when he tries to connect the icon shows that he tries to connect. In this case it tries to connect but the icon is showing always like it was disconnected (the red cross).



> so is this correct - you have two PC both with wireless - the vista machine works fine but the XP does not work on wireless - but does work on cable - is that correct ?


correct



> I would still like you to log into the router - with a PC connected by cable - go to the wireless section and take off the wireless security and see if the XP machine will now connect without requiring security


I try it and let you know


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

> I would still like you to log into the router - with a PC connected by cable - go to the wireless section and take off the wireless security and see if the XP machine will now connect without requiring security


Ok I did what you want and it start working right away when there was no security.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool :up: - so we know the adapter can work with the router 
Now its a case on adding the security back on 
Has that device ever worked on WPA2 - it may not support that type of connection - try WPA and see if that works


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

> cool - so we know the adapter can work with the router
> Now its a case on adding the security back on
> Has that device ever worked on WPA2 - it may not support that type of connection - try WPA and see if that works


Ok I tried WPA and it is working fine. So it looks like it doesn't like WPA2

But I understand that WPA2 gives more security than WPA, right? Can I change something on my Dell computer to make it running under WPA2? maybe an other driver or something?

[EDIT] p.s. the wireless is working again under WPA2 wondering for how long. Why does it sometimes working and sometimes not?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Has it ever worked with WPA2 - you may be able to download a driver from the DELL site - have a look at the TAG number on the machine and use that to find drivers for your machine on the DELL support site 

A Wireless driver Update may be all you need


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

etaf said:


> Has it ever worked with WPA2 - you may be able to download a driver from the DELL site - have a look at the TAG number on the machine and use that to find drivers for your machine on the DELL support site
> 
> A Wireless driver Update may be all you need


The problem is that the service TAG number suggest me to download and install *True Mobile 1150 Series Mini-PCI Card* but when I made a check of this computer using HWiNFO32 it shows me that I have *Realtek RTL8185 54M * so I have the latest drivers from Realtek RTL8185 54M right now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have the latest drivers from Realtek RTL8185 54M right now


:up: - so may just not be compatible

although - you have not answered - has it worked in the past on the WPA2 network


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Well I did a search and it should work with WPA2 
http://www.realtek.com.tw/press/newsViewOne.aspx?NewsID=12
did you download the driver from here
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=5&downtypeid=3&getdown=false&downloads=true

whats the date on your driver


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

etaf said:


> (...)although - you have not answered - has it worked in the past on the WPA2 network


yes it worked before



etaf said:


> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/...downloads=true[/url]


yes that's exactly that driver I have now


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how recently did you update - you could try rolling back - or removing and re-installing 
or
play with the settings on the adapter 

at least we know it works and should work


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

etaf said:


> how recently did you update(...)


I download that file again. Uninstalled and installed again. Still the same.

What exactly you mean by:



etaf said:


> (...)play with the settings on the adapter


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted by etaf
> (...)play with the settings on the adapter


have a look here 
http://www.zyxel.com/web/support_knowledgebase_detail.php?KnowledgeBaseID=2742&pid=20040812093058


----------



## miniu (Dec 2, 2010)

working fine. Thank You for your support


----------

